# Uber ex-contractor accused of stealing $25K in rides, food



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

https://www.cnet.com/news/uber-driver-plea-deal-25-thousand-credits-rides-food-says-report/
*Uber ex-contractor accused of stealing $25K in rides, food*
A former contractor takes a plea deal after issuing thousands of dollars worth of Uber credits to himself, family and friends.
Cnet - 6/29

... Contradicting earlier reports, Uber said the man was neither a driver nor employee. The company said it reported him to police after learning of the theft.

"He was a temporary contractor who worked on Uber's business for a few months in 2016," Uber said in a statement late Tuesday. "As part of his job responsibilities, he was authorized to issue credits, but once we detected the abuse, we shut down his access and reported the theft to law enforcement."


----------



## Wedgey (Feb 14, 2017)

Unfortunately, that is what some of them are driven too.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Trying to game the system catches up to you eventually.


----------



## Wedgey (Feb 14, 2017)

I wonder if Betty Smalls agrees.


----------



## twerkyo.....UBERRRRR (Oct 13, 2015)

Wedgey said:


> Unfortunately, that is what some of them are driven too.


dont hate the Playa.....


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Wedgey said:


> I wonder if Betty Smalls agrees.


You'll have to ask her.


----------



## Elephant (Aug 29, 2016)

How come he get password to use Uber's system to get credit to himself?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

ChortlingCrison said:


> Trying to game the system catches up to you eventually.


The system IS a game.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> The system IS a game.


like backgammon


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

ChortlingCrison said:


> like backgammon


Grand Theft Auto 5 has mini games...one is a taxi driver game. You do pickups, drops, sick passengers hurl if you drive too fast, etc.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Wedgey said:


> Unfortunately, that is what some of them are driven too.


Article says he "WASNT" a driver. part of his responsibilities involved giving out credits for rides and food deliveries.

So he probobly just gave his friends/family/ and himself thousands of dollars worth of free food and rides.


----------



## Wedgey (Feb 14, 2017)

I wonder what Tedgey the duck has to quack about all of this.


----------



## Noneya damn business (Feb 17, 2017)

ChortlingCrison said:


> https://www.cnet.com/news/uber-driver-plea-deal-25-thousand-credits-rides-food-says-report/


You didn't read the article had nothing to do with a driver. Change the title. It's just trolling


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Noneya damn business said:


> You didn't read the article had nothing to do with a driver. Change the title. It's just trolling


You're the one who is trolling. Now move along before Beavis begins to wonder where you are.


----------



## Noneya damn business (Feb 17, 2017)

Trolling is telling lies and trying to rile people up. What u are obviously trying to do by blaming it on drivers.

Good try tho buddy. Good luck with your breaking news. Mmmmmmmmkay. That's a real Mike judge reference btw.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Noneya damn business said:


> You didn't read the article had nothing to do with a driver. Change the title. It's just trolling


yes, please change the title, it wasnt a driver


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

I changed it too someone. Good lord. Some many critics. lolol


----------



## Wedgey (Feb 14, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Article says he "WASNT" a driver. part of his responsibilities involved giving out credits for rides and food deliveries.
> 
> So he probobly just gave his friends/family/ and himself thousands of dollars worth of free food and rides.


I wonder if that included pizza.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

They're right, I shouldhave read the article more closely.


----------



## Noneya damn business (Feb 17, 2017)

ChortlingCrison said:


> I changed it too someone. Good lord. Some many critics. lolol


Not critics it's just why lie about drivers? Unless you are orange, have a fox on your head, and on twitter during Crack head hours. Then it's understandable. But don't blame drivers because of your failure of comprehension. I know you said u didn't read it clearly but it was obvious throughout that whole article they weren't talking about a driver. There for you copied a url, made up a title and didn't read the story at all. It was quite obvious of that. Also that Beavis and butthead joke was lame af and at this point I am trolling you. Because come on, you deserve it


----------



## Wedgey (Feb 14, 2017)

Hmmm I sense "L'Andreas"' presence.


----------



## Nomad (Jul 30, 2015)

"As part of his job responsibilities, he was authorized to issue credits, but *once we detected the abuse*, we shut down his access and reported the theft to law enforcement."

You mean $25K later??? lmao!

Sounds like one of the people they pay to drop those "free ride" cards in public bathrooms decided to, just as the OP said, get too greedy. I can't imagine any of those people bringing in more than $1K in ride credits, so it seems hilarious to me that this person tallied that much before getting fingered. Giggity.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Nomad said:


> "As part of his job responsibilities, he was authorized to issue credits, but *once we detected the abuse*, we shut down his access and reported the theft to law enforcement."
> 
> You mean $25K later??? lmao!
> 
> Sounds like one of the people they pay to drop those "free ride" cards in public bathrooms decided to, just as the OP said, get too greedy. I can't imagine any of those people bringing in more than $1K in ride credits, so it seems hilarious to me that this person tallied that much before getting fingered. Giggity.


With all the glitches in Uber's so called secured system, I'm wouldn't have been surprised if they milked that cash/credit cow even more then 25k.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Wedgey said:


> I wonder what Tedgey the duck has to quack about all of this.


Tedgey is too busy stuffing his beak with FREE FOOD !



Nomad said:


> "As part of his job responsibilities, he was authorized to issue credits, but *once we detected the abuse*, we shut down his access and reported the theft to law enforcement."
> 
> You mean $25K later??? lmao!
> 
> Sounds like one of the people they pay to drop those "free ride" cards in public bathrooms decided to, just as the OP said, get too greedy. I can't imagine any of those people bringing in more than $1K in ride credits, so it seems hilarious to me that this person tallied that much before getting fingered. Giggity.


This compamy mismanages Millions daily.
Its a wonder they noticed $25,000.00



ChortlingCrison said:


> You're the one who is trolling. Now move along before Beavis begins to wonder where you are.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

It's nice to see Tedgey the duck back in action again.


----------



## Wedgey (Feb 14, 2017)

You forgot to mention me and Redgey as well.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

HOw about this: It would be nice to see "all" the ducks on this thread.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Wedgey said:


> You forgot to mention me and Redgey as well.


Dont forget Hedgey . . ." Duck of the Jungle".
I saw Hedgey earlier. Managing his " "Hedge Fund", money he had picked out of the sidewalk cracks by parking meters with his beak.
He was muttering something about AFLAC !



ChortlingCrison said:


> HOw about this: It would be nice to see "all" the ducks on this thread.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

Noneya damn business said:


> You didn't read the article had nothing to do with a driver. Change the title. It's just trolling


Trolling is a great way to get clicks

I got the idea the guy was a CSR


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Dont forget Hedgey . . ." Duck of the Jungle".
> I saw Hedgey earlier. Managing his " "Hedge Fund", money he had picked out of the sidewalk cracks by parking meters with his beak.
> He was muttering something about AFLAC !


I forgot about Hedgey!



Tedgey said:


> Trolling is a great way to get clicks
> 
> I got the idea the guy was a CSR


"To get chicks?" oops I'm sorry you said "clicks" right?


----------



## Ben Hall (Apr 15, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Tedgey is too busy stuffing his beak with FREE FOOD !


His southern hemisphere cousins just came around for breakfast



ChortlingCrison said:


> HOw about this: It would be nice to see "all" the ducks on this thread.


haven't we done this before?



Noneya damn business said:


> You didn't read the article had nothing to do with a driver. Change the title. It's just trolling


Bison and indeed crisons are not known for mad skills in the reading department.



Wedgey said:


> Hmmm I sense "L'Andreas"' presence.


Ahhh Pancreas,


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Ben Hall said:


> His southern hemisphere cousins just came around for breakfast
> 
> haven't we done this before?
> 
> ...


You're right. That's why I changed the title from driver to someone. Thanks for understanding my blunder.


----------



## Wedgey (Feb 14, 2017)

ChortlingCrison said:


> You're the one who is trolling. Now move along before Beavis begins to wonder where you are.


That was a great show. It reminded me a little of "The Simpsons".



Ben Hall said:


> His southern hemisphere cousins just came around for breakfast
> 
> haven't we done this before?
> 
> ...


I don't miss pancreas One Iota? I wonder if his block list was bigger then "Denver dianes".


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Wedgey said:


> That was a great show. It reminded me a little of "The Simpsons".
> 
> I don't miss pancreas One Iota? I wonder if his block list was bigger then "Denver dianes".


Then there's "Duck Dynasty".


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ChortlingCrison said:


> I forgot about Hedgey!
> 
> "To get chicks?" oops I'm sorry you said "clicks" right?


You probably forgot about ' Edgey 'too.
The psycho duck we dont invite to family gatherings.
Edgey is a " bad egg"!



Wedgey said:


> That was a great show. It reminded me a little of "The Simpsons".
> 
> I don't miss pancreas One Iota? I wonder if his block list was bigger then "Denver dianes".


Speaking of old cartoon adult comedy shows,what Exactly was the relationship or Ren and Stimpy ????


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> You probably forgot about ' Edgey 'too.
> The psycho duck we dont invite to family gatherings.
> Edgey is a " bad egg"!
> 
> Speaking of old cartoon adult comedy shows,what Exactly was the relationship or Ren and Stimpy ????


Good question. I've never heard of Ren and Stimpy.


----------



## Pig Pen (Feb 8, 2017)

Always the little guy that gets railroaded. TK loses billions and he's a board member with stocks and options. But $25k is criminal but billions is not.

Just shows, laws are for everyone else except the rich. As long as you don't screw over the rich the law looks the other way.

How many free lunches and rides has TK given away over the years? Yet they aren't prosecuting him.


----------



## Wedgey (Feb 14, 2017)

Pig Pen said:


> Always the little guy that gets railroaded. TK loses billions and he's a board member with stocks and options. But $25k is criminal but billions is not.
> 
> Just shows, laws are for everyone else except the rich. As long as you don't screw over the rich the law looks the other way.
> 
> How many free lunches and rides has TK given away over the years? Yet they are t prosecuting him.


Good points. Very sad though.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ChortlingCrison said:


> Good question. I've never heard of Ren and Stimpy.


" Happy Happy Joy Joy"!


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Pig Pen said:


> Always the little guy that gets railroaded. TK loses billions and he's a board member with stocks and options. But $25k is criminal but billions is not.
> 
> Just shows, laws are for everyone else except the rich. As long as you don't screw over the rich the law looks the other way.
> 
> How many free lunches and rides has TK given away over the years? Yet they aren't prosecuting him.


Spot on!


----------



## Wedgey (Feb 14, 2017)

Noneya damn business said:


> Not critics it's just why lie about drivers? Unless you are orange, have a fox on your head, and on twitter during Crack head hours. Then it's understandable. But don't blame drivers because of your failure of comprehension. I know you said u didn't read it clearly but it was obvious throughout that whole article they weren't talking about a driver. There for you copied a url, made up a title and didn't read the story at all. It was quite obvious of that. Also that Beavis and butthead joke was lame af and at this point I am trolling you. Because come on, you deserve it


I think this is "L'Andreas". It's pretty obvious.


----------



## Ben Hall (Apr 15, 2016)

Wedgey said:


> I think this is "L'Andreas". It's pretty obvious.


Not Uber Jax off?


----------



## prk (Jul 9, 2015)

I named my cat after stimpy's favourite cat litter -> "Gritty Kitty"


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

prk said:


> I named my cat after stimpy's favourite cat litter -> "Gritty Kitty"


lUberjax wasn't that bad. A bit of a grandstander I admit but not nearly as snarky and nasty as P'Ancreas.
'


----------



## Wedgey (Feb 14, 2017)

It is refreshing to see the suewho and the benhall on this thread after the "L'Andrea wanna-bes" trolling remarks on page 1.


----------



## Ben Hall (Apr 15, 2016)

Wedgey said:


> It is refreshing to see the suewho and the benhall on this thread after the "L'Andrea wanna-bes" trolling remarks on page 1.


How could we resist the call?

Would you believe that I am being called an Uber employee in other threads?


----------



## Wedgey (Feb 14, 2017)

Ben Hall said:


> How could we resist the call?
> 
> Would you believe that I am being called an Uber employee in other threads?


I didn't know that. I thought maybe at best you might know "Russell" personally.


----------



## Ben Hall (Apr 15, 2016)

Wedgey said:


> I didn't know that. I thought maybe at best you might know "Russell" personally.


I met him a couple of times


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Ben Hall said:


> I met him a couple of times


I haven't seen "Randy Shears" post on here in a while.


----------



## Ben Hall (Apr 15, 2016)

ChortlingCrison said:


> I haven't seen "Randy Shears" post on here in a while.


wasnt he chased off after being hit by a girl?


----------



## Wedgey (Feb 14, 2017)

He left because everyone mocked his bs advice on driving uber.


----------



## Ben Hall (Apr 15, 2016)

Wedgey said:


> He left because everyone mocked his bs advice on driving uber.


unfortunately his uber man crap on youtube still excites some in the Australian forums


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Ben Hall said:


> unfortunately his uber man crap on youtube still excites some in the Australian forums


He claimed he made tons of $$$ of referrals.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

ChortlingCrison said:


> Trying to game the system catches up to you eventually.


uh-oh... I hope not, 'cause that's what I do every time I turn on the driver app! 



ChortlingCrison said:


> You're right. That's why I changed the title from driver to someone. Thanks for understanding my blunder.


Note that the guidelines for posting in the NEWS section are a bit more formal than other sections. 
(see the 'sticky' at the top of the section)
When starting a thread here, the thread title MUST be the article headline (or first sentence of the article).
Please don't write your own thread titles.
All commentary should be in the replies or comments - not in the original post.
Thanks!


----------



## Wedgey (Feb 14, 2017)

Ditto!


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Wedgey said:


> Ditto!


....


----------

